# Volkswagen Golf Blue E Motion



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

VW released photos and specs for it's future electric Golf

*500 test vehicles
26,5 kWh
85 kW AC
3,400 pounds (1530 kg)
0-100 km/h (62 mph) in 11,8 sec.
150 km range (176 wh/km @ 100% DOD...?)*

Production launch 2013.



















Volkswagen has released some more images of the lithium ion battery powered Golf Blue-e-motion that will be used for a fleet test beginning early next year. The 500-vehicle fleet will have 26.5 kilowatt-hours of electrical energy storage with the batteries located under the rear cargo floor, rear seat and in the center tunnel. The battery system is air-cooled with its own thermal management system.

The 85-kilowatt electric motor and power electronics reside in the engine compartment and drive the front wheels through a single-speed transmission. At just over 3,400 pounds, the electric Golf is about 450 pounds heavier than a diesel powered Golf Bluemotion. The e-Golf can accelerate to 62 mph in 11.8 seconds and has an estimated range of 93 miles. The full production e-Golf will be launched in 2013 along with an electric Jetta and Up mini-car.

Press release:



> Initial Facts: Golf blue-e-motion – Presentation at Foundation Event for a "National Platform for Electric Mobility"
> Volkswagen Presents Golf blue-e-motion Concept to German Chancellor
> 
> Golf powered by zero-emissions electric motor to launch in 2013
> ...


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

> "The five-door and five-seat Golf blue-e-motion, for example, weighs just 205 kilograms more than a comparable Golf BlueMotion TDI with DSG – despite the fact that electric car batteries are known to be heavy and weigh *1,545 *kilograms on the concept car."





What the...?!?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> ...it can even coast or "sail". "Sailing" occurs whenever the driver – adopting an anticipatory style of driving - releases the gas pedal, or more apropos: the electric pedal. As in the drive system of the Touareg Hybrid, which is being produced today, the motor is then is disengaged from the drivetrain so that the car can coast with the least possible drag. The Golf blue-e-motion even recovers kinetically generated energy by battery regeneration in this mode of driving.


 How can it recover kinetic energy by regen if it is coasting? You can't have both, it either is coasting, or using the kinetic energy to regen.
1545 kg - maybe that is their dump truck model


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

At the end of the day, it still looks like a crappy golf, no matter what's under the hood.


----------



## AJN (Nov 1, 2009)

176 Wh/km sounds much to me, as Golf is such a small vehicle.


----------

